

Use of free software in Mac OS X over time - buster
https://plus.google.com/u/0/103674611711666213369/posts/7j1c2bZ7jJb

======
taligent
Or the simpler and more reasonable explanation is that they have cleaned up
and consolidated. After all OSX and iOS do share a lot of components and
someday soon may even be the same code base.

